# About Hyper-V and Terminal Services



## satimis (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi folks,

Win Server 2008 R2 Enterprise 64 bit


1)
Start -> Server Manager -> Roles
-> Add Roles
Hyper-V

If (check) it -> Install

Would it be the same as installing Hyper-V Server 2008 on the box? OR I have to install "Hyper-V Server 2008 separately? Thanks.


2)
Where can I find the "Terminal Service"? It is NOT there. Is it renamed as "Remote Desktop Services?


B.R.
satimis


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes on both counts.


----------



## satimis (Mar 28, 2007)

avisitor said:


> Yes on both counts.


Thanks

B.R.
satimis


----------

